# Traits of different WL's?



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all-
Been wondering (and trying to find) what the differences are between the working lines.

I'm wondering what each line has to offer in terms of temperament, drives, personality, and traits, What are the pros and cons of each line? What is LIFE like with each line? Are there any PHYSICAL differences to the lines? Feel free to add in anything else I should know about each line.

I appreciate any input.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

:bump:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I would like to know this too since Lisl is Czech/WG.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Love to lean more about all of this. I hope one of the experts chime in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> I would like to know this too since Lisl is Czech/WG.


Ah! I was wondering what she was for the longest time! I'm just trying to see what line would suit me best. But it really is hard to find some information on WHAT is different about each WL - most just lump them all together under WL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't really think you can peg each line with a certain description because each individual dog has different pedigrees.
My WG/Czech blend is very balanced, has an off switch, not over the top with drive, but has plenty of drive in him. 
He carries a bit of suspicion but is not reactive/higher threshold. He is very confident, biddable, and handler sensitive. 
I think his litter was very consistent~they all have the same traits. 

But it really depends on who is in the pedigree and how it is matched up, not just individual line assessment.

There are many old threads, go back to the last page and start reading...though as you learn more, of course there will be more questions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like to know more about the Jipo-Me dogs. Every dog I see that I drool over seems to have this line in their pedigree, or IS a Jipo-Me dog.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I'd like to know more about the Jipo-Me dogs. Every dog I see that I drool over seems to have this line in their pedigree, or IS a Jipo-Me dog.


What is a Jipo-Me dog?



onyx'girl said:


> I don't really think you can peg each line with a certain description because each individual dog has different pedigrees.
> My WG/Czech blend is very balanced, has an off switch, not over the top with drive, but has plenty of drive in him.
> He carries a bit of suspicion but is not reactive/higher threshold. He is very confident, biddable, and handler sensitive.
> I think his litter was very consistent~they all have the same traits.
> ...


Oh I know, I guess I mean a generalization. There has to be SOMETHING different between them all, or else they would be the same? No? I know some people say DDR lines mature slowly. Czech dogs are civil aggressive. Czech dogs have no off switch, DDR dogs are not good at SchH, etc etc etc. All these are generalizations, NOT saying this is true of these dogs, but i've read them on here. So just wondering what makes a person interested in one line over the other. Pedigree plays a huge part - but each line must have certain traits that distinguish it from another line? 

here's my dilemma - ive started my search for my next puppy - trying to narrow it down to what line/line combination I am looking for, so I can narrow down breeders. Once I find a breeder or two, then I will be assessing the individual dogs pedigrees.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdlover91 said:


> What is a Jipo-Me dog?


It's a kennel


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wanted a Czech/WG blend, with the thought that I'd get a good balance and it worked! 
I'm really not a fan of the 'sport' dog, and wanted one with a more serious edge, but not low threshold. The sire of my pup showed that he is that/the Dam is very social but not a softy, and I was lucky to be informed of the upcoming breeding.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a Czech/WG blend and he is a nice balanced dog.Nothing extreme in any way. The perfect active companion dog.

Sorry , cant comment on the other, although my take is the DDR are a bit bullheaded. The ASL can be spooks. Generalizing here.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd always heard that DDR dogs are calmer and lower drive, but mine's insane.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The best way I have found is to go to different venues look at the dogs and ask where they come from. At the very least the dogs names so you can look up there lines yourself. Then you can decide what lines/dogs you like. You might be surprised when you start looking up dogs you like how many of them have the same dogs in the pedigrees.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think training and socializing plays a large role in any line.



onyx'girl said:


> I don't really think you can peg each line with a certain description because each individual dog has different pedigrees.
> My WG/Czech blend is very balanced, has an off switch, not over the top with drive, but has plenty of drive in him.
> He carries a bit of suspicion but is not reactive/higher threshold. He is very confident, biddable, and handler sensitive.
> I think his litter was very consistent~they all have the same traits.
> ...


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I'd always heard that DDR dogs are calmer and lower drive, but mine's insane.


Ain't it great? :laugh: Mine isn't exactly calm, but she's not bouncing-off-the-walls crazy. But drive. . . . I got tired of the fetch game once, so I threw my car keys out into a field of grass and told her to find them. Took her 15 minutes, but I think she'd have searched for an hour.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger is west German working line. Both parents are from Dutch breeding programs. See pedigree below. He is very sporty. Very focused and a little handler sensitive. He is extremely calm and relaxed around the house. Good with all strangers and is dog friendly. When we are training he turns on instantly is very focused and eager to please. Very easy to train new tasks because he is so eager to please. In protection he switches from prey to defense to neutral back into prey very seamlessly. I have had dogs all my life including two other GSDs and he is the most pleasant dog to live with and train that I have ever owned.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with the earlier statement that it really depends upon the dogs in the pedigree and how they manifest, not necessarily the lines. So I don't know how useful the generalizations are. 

That said I have a four year old female from east german lines and a young male (~1 year old) from primarily west german working lines. Love 'em both, but they are very different dogs. Generally, the wgwl male is higher drive, carries more aggression, has a more protective nature, and has higher thresholds. 

There are two differences that come to mind that really stand out. First is structure: the "DDR" female is built like a tank. In football terms, she is built more like a middle linebacker whereas, in comparison, the male is built more like a wide receiver. The male carries just as much bone (if not more) in the leg and has a nice head, but the DDR female is significantly broader across the back and has more of that DDR head. The male will fill in some, but the female will always be broader - just a different body type. Although the female is right up at the top of breed standard, given her body proportions she appears compact (particularly when standing next to the taller and longer wgwl male). She is also very agile. 

Second, biddability and interactiveness: Get the DDR female out of the house and she is primarily all about what she wants and often has her own agenda. If you have what she wants, you have the keys to the kingdom. However, if she wants something else more, she'll do what she wants and beg your forgiveness later. Biddability is not her strong suit. If I could carry around live rabbits I would be golden! 

In contrast, the male wgwl lives to interact with you, always is trying to read your mind and anticipate what you want, and is quite biddable. Even in a high state of drive his ears are always open and he is responsive. He is also very motivated by praise. 

Like I said before, I do not know that these differences can be generalized to the lines, but those are some of my observations.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

jmdjack said:


> I agree with the earlier statement that it really depends upon the dogs in the pedigree and how they manifest, not necessarily the lines. So I don't know how useful the generalizations are.
> 
> That said I have a four year old female from east german lines and a young male (~1 year old) from primarily west german working lines. Love 'em both, but they are very different dogs. Generally, the wgwl male is higher drive, carries more aggression, has a more protective nature, and has higher thresholds.
> 
> ...


This describes my WGWL.


----------

